# Jim Croce Behind The Music.



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

A.J. Croce - "I Got A Name"


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 22, 2018)

I was a huge Jim Croce fan in the 70's had most of his albums
I was visiting my cousin at the Univ of Vermont one weekend.We saw Jim Croce live in concert,he was good


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 22, 2018)

That "Operator" cover is OK, but nothing like the original.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2018)

Jim Croce - It Doesn't Have To Be That Way


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2018)

Jim Croce - Age


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2018)

Jim Croce Dreamin' Again


----------



## Trade (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2018)

Jim Croce - Old Man River


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm a big fan of Jim Croce -- I don't think there's anything he ever did that I didn't love.   I think Roller Derby Queen is my favorite, but I love 'em all.  I sure wish he hadn't died so young.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2019)

Jim Croce - Recently


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2019)

Jim Croce - Rapid Roy (The stock car boy)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2019)

Jim Croce Lovers cross happy Valentines day (VIDEO)
https://img.discogs.com/3J7tqhgVXBYiydPTLsPRfOMyMko=/fit-in/300x300/filters:strip_icc():format(jpeg):mode_rgb():qualit  y(40)/discogs-images/R-3499969-1458956533-7155.jpeg.jpg


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2019)

Jim Croce - Walkin' back to Georgia


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2019)

Jim Croce - Mom and Dad's Waltz




From Jim Croce's album Home Recordings: Americana. Released in 2003, the album features several cover songs and unreleased songs by the great Jim Croce.


----------



## DaveA (May 3, 2019)

Another entertainer that left us too soon.  Great talent IMHO.


----------



## win231 (May 3, 2019)

He was a great artist.  When CD players came out, the first CD I got was "Jim Croce's Greatest Hits." I love the twangy sound of his steel-string guitars.   I remember being delighted that I didn't have to flip a record over to hear the whole thing.  And no snap, crackle  pop, either.


----------



## JimW (May 3, 2019)

This thread is awesome! I'm listening to the music while surfing the site. Love Jim Croce!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)

British guitarist analyses Jim Croce's SUPERB story telling with Maury Muehleisen.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2019)

Jim Croce "One Of A Kind" 1973 KCET-TV (Part One)





Jim Croce "One Of A Kind" 1973 KCET-TV (Part Two)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2020)

Jim Croce - Dreamin Again (1973)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)

"Croce met his future wife, Ingrid Jacobson, at a folk music party. They wed in 1966, the same year that Croce released a self-issued solo album, _Facets_. From the mid-1960s to early 1970s, Croce and Jacobson performed as a duo. "


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)

Jim Croce - Age


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2020)

Meanderer. Just want to say how handsome you look.

Shirt colour and tie combo looks absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


>


I always cry when I hear this song, because I wish I did have time in a bottle.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I always cry when I hear this song, because I wish I did have time in a bottle.


I'm sure Jim did, too.  He was only 30 when he died.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 13, 2020)

I love his music and the stories they tell.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2020)

*Jim Croce - The Hard Way Everytime*


----------

